# Casual Cubing Online Competition



## ꧁King ♛Gamer꧂ᴿᴬᴳᴱ (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi i am a speedcuber from India (kolkata ) and I can currently solve a 3x3 under 20 seconds

I am conducting an Onine competition for all who are interested pls join discord server - *https://discord.gg/eYpEhHdN*

*Website Link -* http://casualcubing.cf/

P.s. The competition may be sponsored


----------

